# Presenting Piper



## christina (Jul 10, 2011)

Let me start off by saying that I have never been a small dog person. As a point of fact, my favourite breed is the doberman, followed closely by AmStaffs and "pit bull" type dogs. I have both and I love them to pieces. 

That aside, I had no idea how fast and how far I could fall in love with the little bundle of cute and attitude that is Piper, my eleven week old chi puppy. She's a little brown tri longhair that was adopted by a previous employee as a companion for her aggressive mini daxie x chi mix. When the addition of the new puppy didn't go over well Piper needed a new home and I was it. I couldn't have made a better decision.

So, barring me getting frustrated with posting pictures with my PlayBook here she is...





































And a fun one of Piper and her sister Haari, my dobe puppy that came over from Germany (hence the ears and tail).


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi Christina and Welcome to Chihuahua People Piper is adorable and your Dobe is beautiful too look forward to more pictures xx


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aww so sweet.Glad to see she has a big sister to take care of her.Both very sweet and pretty dogs can't wait to see more pic of all od your dogs.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

She is an angel, and I love her name!

Welcome to the forum! You'll fit right in with all us Chihuahua-holics...They have a way of stealing your heart...And your money!


----------



## Claudinha (May 13, 2011)

I know why you fell in love on this little sweet !! Because he is adorable and very cute


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

She is adorable. Love her spots and coloring.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

She's gorgeous  congrats on your new baby, and I'm glad your other dog likes her too


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

my type of chihuahua, lovely


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Piper is adorable, love her coloring.......I also am a big dobie fan, lost mine about 15 yrs ago and still miss my gentle boy....love both of their names .


----------



## chisrock (Jul 4, 2011)

:hello1: adore the pic of them together beautiful babies!! I also had a dobie ( rip.... my darling zacy boy x ) before i got my first chi......know what you mean about going small lol!! but so glad i did  xxx


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. :ngreet2:

Piper is just lovely. And yes, as a previous lifelong owner of large breeds, I understand completely where you're coming from. Downsizing to a couple of 3 1/2 pound chihuahuas was a HUGE shift for me, too, but a decision I've never regretted. My dogs are endlessly fascinating and entertaining to me, as I'm sure Piper is to you. 

You'll find lots of helpful information here, and folks who are very willing to share their knowledge. I hope you continue to post and keep us updated on Piper's growth, and yours too, as a fledgling small dog owner.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Piper is so pretty, and your big one is just equally adorable.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Piper is adorable.


----------



## christina (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks so much, everyone. I'm really looking forward to getting to know everyone and I'm already nosing around to see which breeders' dogs I like in case Piper needs a brother.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow lovely! I love your chi & your Doberman! My fave breeds!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Piper is really, really adorable!

My chis have a border collie brother


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

ADORABLE!!!!!!!! They are both SO cute! <3


----------



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

She is adorable,enjoy being a chi mum it is so rewarding.


----------

